# Trendnet TU2-ETG USB Network adapter (ax88178 chipset) issue



## dimokrat (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi All!

I have bought Trendnet TU2-ETG USB Network adapter (ax88178 chipset) to use with pfSense (1.2.3), based on FreeBSD 7.2.

The system has recognized it automatically:


```
axe0: flags=108802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:50:b6:04:cd:5e
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none <hw-loopback>)
        status: no carrier
```


But the link is DOWN both with cross and ordinary network cords, switches and other LAN adapters.

It successfully works under Windows XP - but not with pfSense.

May I change something to make it work?

Please, save me!!! 

P.S. I've tried to setup media type, but it was unsuccessful:


```
# ifconfig axe0 media 100baseTX
# ifconfig axe0
axe0: flags=108843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:50:b6:04:cd:5e
        inet6 fe80::250:b6ff:fe04:cd5e%axe0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        media: Ethernet 100baseTX (none <hw-loopback>)
        status: no carrier
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2009)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense


----------



## dimokrat (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, I've already posted this question to pfSense forum, but the issue seems not to be pfSense specific...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anything show up in [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd], and/or do you see anything on the console or in log files when you attach/detach a network cable to/from the interface? Any 'link up/down' messages?


----------



## dimokrat (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks. I've tried with FreeBSD 8.0 RC3, and it works...

So, the problem is related to 7 FreeBSD version.

Unfortunately, current pfSense release is also based on 7.2 ..


----------

